# IVF at UCH?



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hello Everyone
I have just started my first cycle of IVF at UCH - will start the nasal spray on wednesday - although the cycle may turn to GIFT if I have a poor response to the drugs (which I might well, as I have low ovarian reserve).  Is anyone else having IVF at UCH, London at the moment? 
xx


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello there!
I am also at UCH and I have low ovarian reserve too! 

I am starting the nasal spray tomorrow. Are we starting on the same day?

I will probably have GIFT, as the chances are somewhat higher than ivf. 

xx
V


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello! I'm also at UCH, and have just started my first cycle. I also had poor response to OST so I was told I'll probably have to have GIFT as well. The results were such a shock to me (and to my other half), but it's comforting to know that I'm not facing it alone. The difference is that they found a polyp like cyst during HyCoSy so they want me to have Hysteroscopy again, and can't carry on with the treatment, which is frustrating... I really do hope all goes well for both of you. Best of luck. xxx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Humphry
sorry about your cyst - that sounds very frustrating.. hopefully it will go away soon and you'll be able to start again!
And sorry that you have low ovarian reserve.  It was a really horrible shock for us too - when we first got an inkling from high FSH we were told so casually it was almost callous (not at UCH, at a different clinic).  But now I keep reminding myself that low ovarian reserve is not no ovarian reserve and it only takes one good one...
Best of luck
Alvie
x


----------



## Feely (May 28, 2005)

Hiya,

I am having treatment at UCH too.  Started stim injections yesterday.  IVF first timer.


----------



## Feely (May 28, 2005)

Alvie,

I tried to reply to your mail but unfortunately it failed saying your "Inbox is Full".


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

hello girsl, how are you all doing?
I started injecting saturday (16/7) and estimated day of GIFT is Friday 29 July. How are you doing? 
xxx
V.

P.S. Alvie, time to delete some messages from your inbox, tried to PM you too


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi there.  sorry about the full inbox - rubbish at housekeeping of all descriptions.  I have now deleted them so there should be space.
I started my stims last thursday 14th and have provisional date for EC/GIFT of 27 July.  I am on 5 ampules of Menopur (paid extra for the one you can inject sub-q when I saw the intra muscular needle) - DH is doing the injections.  I am strictly forbidden from making jokes about little pricks.
I currently have no side effects whatsoever and am paranoid that this means the medication is not working.  I am waiting for my E2 blood results this evening and the nurse told me I really shouldn't worry about not having side effects but I can't help it.  I have become one gigantic worrywart - at this rate I'll have no finger nails left by 27th.
It's my DH's birthday today - he is 33 today
Hope things are going well for you - would love to hear from you.
x
Alvie


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Happy birthday to your DH! wey hey!
I am going for a blood test tomorrow. The im needle isn't that bad (seriously, just a little prick!) it's the fluid that hurst when it goes in and I am sore 12 hours later at the injection site, but not immediately after the injection.
Apart from that, I am also feeling fine too, no side-effects whatsoever, maybe it's too soon?
How many units are you injecting daily? They started me off with 5 amps of menogon (that's 450 units daily) due to the low ovarian reserve. 
And yes, I can totally understand your worry, you should have seen me on Friday. I was convinsced that I would have a scan and see loads of cysts. However, all was good, and I could literally feels my face muscles relaxing from the worry...
xxx
V.


----------



## Cita (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls,
Humphry, sorry about this cancelled cycled , you'll see the time pass very quick before you start the next one ! 
I'm also in my first IVF cycle at UCH. Today I'll have my last injection before EC. I had to take 6 ampules because I had very poor response on the beginning. I never felt anything, just today my stomach a little bloated, I suppose because of the eggs. Until now I don't worry about anything, I just hope the time between today and the end of the treatment (which ever phase I'll be in) will pass very quick.
If my blood test is OK, I'll have my EC next Wednesday and hopefully ET on Saturday... 
All the luck for you all, 
xoxoxo


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Good morning!
How's everyone doing? Cita, are you going for EC tomorrow? And if I'm not mistaken, I think that today is a drug-free day, is that right? I'm having fingers crossed for you honey.

Alvie, how did the blood test go? Are you still carrying on with 6 amps (450 units)? I had one today and will know tonight how many to inject from now on.

xx
V.


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Cita, very best of Luck with your EC.
My E2 level was 399 from the blood test yesterday and they increased my dose to 6 ampules of Menopur.  I am feeling pretty confused about this as, when I asked the nurse taking blood what level of E2 they would expect, she said about 400 (surely 399 qualifies as "about 400"!)..The nurse who called with the results (different nurse) said the result was borderline so they wanted to give me the extra boost. Now of course I am terrified that I am not responding but trying not to overreact...
Vaso, good luck with your test results today...let me know how you get on
x
Alvie


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Alvie
I think (I may of course be very wrong) that they do the E2 test to check if we are over-responding and are at danger of ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome. I wouldn't worry about up-ing your dose, as the nurse said they want to give you a boost. It's not going to do you any harm, but it may help develop an extra follie or two  
Sounds as though everything is going well
xxx
V.


----------



## Cita (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello there,
Letting you know my last news. I had EC and from 11 eggs (9 of good size) the doctor kept only 7. I called today and we have 1 cell. The embryologist told me it was OK, so I'm ok, but not sure enogh... we'll see tomorrow.
Alvie, Vaso is so right! Please don't worry. You'll see that with that extra boost you'll have only good news.
Vaso, I did have a drug rest the day before EC, is very weird not having to do something... but now that I'm wating for ER I had to star again with lots of drugs. When I think that before going on with the IVF I even refused to take an aspirin if I had a little hadake!!!

Best of lucks to you all  , and keep in touch,

big kiss 
Cita


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Cita
That's good news that you have an embryo - I am crossing my fingers that that embryo is going to turn into a baby for you.  
I am doing ok so far.  I have six follicles which for most people would not be great but for someone with low ovarian reserve isn't too bad at all.
Let us know how your ET goes.
Best Wishes
Alvie
x


----------



## Cita (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Alvie,
Just had my ET las Saturday. Had 2 eggs back and no frosties . But as DH says: we won't be needing them! 
So, today I'm on my day 2 of the famous 2ww . I', a bit worried but still OK, Anyways I'm very positive and taking care of my self. DH had to go to NY for the week    . But luckily I've my DM taking care of me.

Congratulations with your eggs, and remember always, every day, every minute that we only need one.   . So you stay v positive, It may sound weird but i used to talk to my eggs to tell them to divide and keep strong. At least it made me feel OK. 

All the best for you all and remember to keep positive!!!   

And many baby dust to you all   
Big kiss


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

hi Cita
So you had two embryos - well done!  hope the dreaded 2WW isn't proving too stressful.
I have 6 decent sized follicles and my oestrogen level is ok so am going ahead with GIFT tomorrow - wish me luck, and let me know how you are getting on when you have time
x
Alvie


----------



## Cita (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Alvie,

I wish everything went perfect with your GIFT. Don't forget to rest as much as you can your fist days and relaaaaaax! 
I'm doing OK, not to stressed... just trying to stay positive.
I just bought Zita's book, the one thing I really keep from it it's to visualise how your cells divide, etc...  and to focus on the organ you want to, which will irrigate blood into it. The 2nd. to breath deeply as much as possible... 

Best of all,


----------



## Pups (May 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, mind if I join you?
I'm also at UCH, and I'm really happy there - everyone has been really lovely.
I'm in the middle of my first (and hopefully last) ivf - am having EC on Monday. So excited that I have managed to get this far, but obviously there's still a way to go.
Can't believe that they make us wait 16 days before the pregnancy test! I always thought it was 10-12 days with ivf. That's going to be a shocker 2ww!

At least we can test at home though, must be worse getting the news over the phone. Reminds me of Test tube babies (on discovery health channel), when those poor people get their call from the nurse with a camera shoved in their face! 

Anyway, good luck to everyone - how are you all doing? 
pups x


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Pups
Lovely to hear from you.  How did your EC go?  Guess  you are finding out about your embies today - fingers crossed for them.  
It's my first cycle too - I haven't found it is as bad as some people seem to although the 2ww feels like forever and I know I'll be devastated if I get a BFN.  I'm getting close now - testing on Saturday.

Cita - I think you will be testing around now.  I hope very much that you will get a BFP - let us know
x
Alvie


----------



## Pups (May 21, 2005)

Hi Alvie, 
How are you feeling? Gosh, you only have a 3 more days to go - you must be excited! but also nervous. Will that be 16 days then? You're not tempted to test early??
I had a bit of a nightmare after my EC - I set up another thread this morning 'egg collection aftereffects - is it OHSS?' if you want to have a look. Basically I ended up in hospital a few hours after collection - feeling much better now, but still not great. Have terrible, uncomfortable bloating. The doc at ACU doesn't seem too concerned though...
Anyway, the good news is 10 eggs have fertilised and I spoke to the embryologist this morning, and they are growing nicely. Will find out tomorrow if they can go to blastocyst...
Fingers crossed for you, really hope you get a BFP. How amazing would that be!
Pups x


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Pups
Sorry to hear about your hospital visit - sounds like a nightmare.  Hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable now.  I'm afraid I don't have any similar experience - rather the opposite problem for me with low ovarian reserve so I can't be much help on that score. I'm sure the doctors are very cautious about OHSS though so if they are not worried, hopefully all is now going to be ok.  
10 embryos - what wonderful news!  Fingers crossed that they are all dividing like mad.  Hopefully you may get a frostie or two or several from that crop too.  I got one (which is not bad for a girl with incompetent ovaries like mine) and I do find it a reassuring thought - although of course lots of women get BFPs with only one embryo to put back, let alone frosties.

I am not tempted to test early. I want the answer to be definitive when it comes - if you test early and get a negative, it would just leave you upset but still with a small hope that it may just be because it was too early.  Better to wait in my opinion.  Although it certainly is damn hard at times
x
Alvie


----------

